# Sore bump on areola?



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

It's basically an enflamed (inflamed?) one of those bumps that is normally on my areola. It's not in an area that has any hair follicles. It's red, and it's not any warmer than the rest of my skin. But it hurts.


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, I had what you are describing a month or two ago. It was really painful to the touch. It went away with a few weeks - I still don't know what it was or what caused it.







:


----------



## jlwagner (May 2, 2006)

I've had a couple of those. One in particular was quite painful, but I left them alone and they eventually went away. I'm glad to know that this is something other nursing mothers get too - I also wondered what they were.


----------



## melbb (Mar 13, 2006)

I had an infected Montgomery gland, too. But mine was like a pustule. I popped it because it hurt so bad to pump. That took care of it.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melbb*
I had an infected Montgomery gland, too. But mine was like a pustule. I popped it because it hurt so bad to pump. That took care of it.

Ditto to that.

Mine was so bad though that I had to go on Keflex for it. It grew to the size of a boil. Poor DD couldn't latch and pumping on that side to drain it was excructiating, but I did to keep from getting maestitis.

Combination of Keflex, Polysporin in a breast pad and pumping that breast exclusively till it healed fixed the problem.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Okay, thanks everyone. I think it's not that bad yet. Hopefully it will just go away, but I'll know what to try if it gets any worse.

Thanks!


----------

